# Breaking news - Celebrity Swine Flu Fatality



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

And we all know who gave it to him&#8230; the bitch!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

:lol: :lol:

Very good


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like kermit has finally croaked! :roll:


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Took me about 10 seconds to work it out.brilliant :lol:   :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jaisely (Jun 15, 2009)

What are the characteristics of someone who dies from Swine Flu? Do people who die from Swine Flu have weak immune systems? Do they have preexisting medical problems and take medication for those problems? Is Swine Flu similar to the 1918 Bird Flu strain that killed one out of every fifty people who became infected with the strain? How worried should americans be about Swine Flu?
___________
keyword research ~ keyword tool ~ keyword tracking ~ affiliate elite


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## andy225tt (Jul 2, 2008)

jaisely said:


> What are the characteristics of someone who dies from Swine Flu? Do people who die from Swine Flu have weak immune systems? Do they have preexisting medical problems and take medication for those problems? Is Swine Flu similar to the 1918 Bird Flu strain that killed one out of every fifty people who became infected with the strain? How worried should americans be about Swine Flu?
> 
> ___________
> keyword research ~ keyword tool ~ keyword tracking ~ affiliate elite


:lol: nice first post


----------

